
Ask HN: What task manager do you use? - 5_minutes
I&#x27;m curious because many of us have to switch between contexts: work, hobbies, private life, side projects etc.<p>Things 3 is out now, and then there&#x27;s 2DO, Todoist and ofcourse the no-features-spared: Omnifocus.<p>So for the busy guys: what are you guys using and why?
======
adamkruszewski
Org-mode inside Emacs (spacemacs). I was using OmniFocus few years ago, then I
have switched to OmniOutliner as I have figured out that flexibility of form
and not-seeing contexts/projects/etc I don't care when @work or @home works
just better for me. So I have split those two areas in my life into different
files and outliner was a more fitting for the job than a dedicated GTD tool.
Then I have switched my MacBook Pro for a touch-screen enabled windows tablet
and Emacs with org-mode filled the role nicely.

~~~
5_minutes
So you work on a tablet now?

------
edoceo
I'm still liking Trello. I've got maybe a dozen boards, one for each
project/idea. Can add team when needed. Filters and slack notice help me stay
focused on the things that need attention

